# A bit of fun.....



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Guess how many? just for fun she is due any day now! Hmmmmm Well I was going to add a pic but photobucket wont copy pic any ideas


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Im gonna say 7


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

eleven.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

well i can tell you she had them this morning...... not sure how many yet as i dont want to upset her. think she had given me a birthday prezzy.......... :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Your birthday today??


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

oh.... yes ... shussh.... lol... im old now ........... :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww Happy Birthday, you need to update your profile with your birth date, then it will show your birthday at the bottom of the index board.

:bluecap :happybirthday :bluecap


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

heck ............. I think I count 13 .......... how many do you see?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

and another pic


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fat squigglies! :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Such fat pinkies 

Any update on all the babies progress??


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

babies all seem ok thanks ..... I thought i countied 13 then 12 then 13 so must have miscounted somewhere..... :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

pic of a few at 4 days old


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

and with mum


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Such Lovely babies


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou............ some of them are like mum and some are better broken marked.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww cuties.. How many are in the litter? there seems to be quite a few there!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

13 but mum seems to be coping well they are all fat now.... but guess how many boys?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

they are 10 days old and are running around the tank like crazy..... driving the mum mad ..... she cant keep up with them and keeps trying to put them back in the nest....lol


----------

